# JSR135 - Kamera in J2ME?



## Chaoz1336 (10. Feb 2009)

kurz:

nach längeren google'n hab ich kein Beispielcode zu JSR135 (Kamera) gefunden,
der brauchbar ist.

ich bräuchte einzig und allein folgende Funktionalität:

-preview darstellen
-snapshot (bild) erstellen
-bild zurückgeben (als byte[] oder dergleichen)

...für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Grüße


----------



## Gast (10. Feb 2009)

Nun, ich habe noch nie mit dem Zeug gearbeitet, aber mal ebend die API studiert und bin auf folgendes aufmerksam geworden:

-preview Darstellen:
Vermutlich kannst du mit der Methode setMediaTime des Players "vorspulen", musst ja noch nicht starten ->ergo Standbild von irgendwo in der Mitte.
-snapshot und bild zurückgeben:
Es gibt dieses Interface VideoControl.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Player, der ein Video abspielt dieses implementiert.
Interessanterweise definiert dieses Interface die Methode 
byte[] getSnapshot(java.lang.String imageType).

Ich finde, dass die API von JSR 135 wirklich gut zu lesen ist, du solltest einen Blick reinwerfen und mal ausprobieren, was ich gerade vorgeschlagen habe. Es gibt zwar keine Beispielcode, aber die API ist wirklich sehr aussagekräftig!


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun, ich habe noch nie mit dem Zeug gearbeitet, aber mal ebend die API studiert und bin auf folgendes aufmerksam geworden:
> 
> -preview Darstellen:
> Vermutlich kannst du mit der Methode setMediaTime des Players "vorspulen", musst ja noch nicht starten ->ergo Standbild von irgendwo in der Mitte.
> ...



...das ist ja das problem ^^
die API an sich ist gut zu lesen, nur  wenn ich das wie in der API vorgeschlagen code, klappt es nicht so wie ich wollte =/


ich dachte eigtl dass Jmd das gleiche problem schonmal hatte und n code-beispiel (auf das minimum beschränkt) besitzt, da ich im netz nur aufgeblähten code mit viel zu vielen funktionalitäten find =/

danke trotzdem =)


----------



## Gast (10. Feb 2009)

Was klappt denn nicht so wie du es willst?


----------



## Chaoz1336 (10. Feb 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was klappt denn nicht so wie du es willst?



ne menge ^^
den beispielcode den ich gefunden habe:

http://developer.sonyericsson.com/docs/DOC-2594

ist n krampf und hat kleinere fehler =/
und eigtl sollte man ja annehmen dass es irgendwo im "so großen" WWW n code-example zu sowas geben sollte =(

Grüße
Chaoz


----------

